# Uso da palavra 'ass'' em português EU/BR



## Ana ElSy

Carfer said:


> _'Quem muito se abaixa, o cu se lhe vê.'_


*............................... .........^*
Carfer, é comum dizer essa palavrinha em Portugal?
Seria como o _fuck_ em inglês dos EUA?


----------



## Carfer

Ana ElSy said:


> *............................... .........^*
> Carfer, é comum dizer essa palavrinha em Portugal?
> Seria como o _fuck_ em inglês dos EUA?


 

Como _'fuck'_, não, parece-me que é bastante menos comum e tem uma função completamente diferente. Nomeadamente, não adjectiva nada, ao contrário de '_fuck_' e dos seus derivados. Quando usamos o termo é em referência directa àquela parte da anatomia, não tanto especificamente ao orifício mas, na maior parte das vezes, àquela que eufemisticamente se chama '_traseiro', _que, creio, é a acepção em que é mencionado no ditado popular. E quanto à frequência de uso, a resposta não é unívoca. Só posso dizer que numa conversa muito informal, entre pessoas muito próximas e independentemente do extracto social, é bastante provável que o usem em vez de recorrerem a eufemismos. Fora desse contexto, o uso torna-se bastante mais raro e acaba por ser substituído por termos como _'rabo' _e_ 'traseiro'_, socialmente melhor aceites. Dito doutro modo, em qualquer dos casos, não se livra do estatuto de palavra _'feia'._ Além disso, é um termo menos mal visto na fala popular do que na pequeno-burguesa ou das classes médias e altas.Diria que este tipo de palavras é muito menos visível na linguagem do dia-a-dia dos que os correspondentes em inglês do EUA ou espanhol e têm entre nós uma conotação mais grosseira e ofensiva.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Carfer said:


> Só posso dizer que numa conversa muito informal, entre pessoas muito próximas e independentemente do extracto social, é bastante provável que o usem em vez de recorrerem a eufemismos.


 
Mas se usa em conversas 'leves'? Por exemplo, eu só diria se fosse para xingar alguém ou algo...

PS: Creio que estou sendo off-topic...


----------



## englishmania

Continuação do off topic...
Ana, é uma palavra normalmente utilizada em qualquer conversa desde que seja informal. Podes dizer que o teu dito está a ficar grande de tantos doces que comes - salvo seja. Podes comentar com uma amiga que o rapaz que passou tem um dito ...zinho  bom/jeitoso. Podes contar que caíste e bateste com o dito no chão. Não é só quando se diz mal de alguém.


----------



## anaczz

Ana ElSy said:


> Mas se usa em conversas 'leves'? Por exemplo, eu só diria se fosse para xingar alguém ou algo...



Ana, "cu", em Portugal, tem o mesmo significado e o mesmo "peso" que "bunda" aqui no Brasil. 
É possível ouvir, em família, alguém dizer: "Levanta esse cu da cadeira e vai lavar a loiça."
Ouvi muitas vezes também dizerem, em tom de brincadeira: "Cá estou eu, com o cu ao léu, a espera da injecção"


----------



## Ana ElSy

Wow.......

A propósito, eu achava que o certo era *cú*


----------



## englishmania

Não, é sem acento, como nu.


----------



## uchi.m

Olá


Carfer said:


> Como _'fuck'_, não, parece-me que é bastante menos comum e tem uma função completamente diferente. Nomeadamente, não adjectiva nada, ao contrário de '_fuck_' e dos seus derivados. Quando usamos o termo é em referência directa àquela parte da anatomia, não tanto especificamente ao orifício mas, na maior parte das vezes, àquela que eufemisticamente se chama '_traseiro', _que, creio, é a acepção em que é mencionado no ditado popular. E quanto à frequência de uso, a resposta não é unívoca. Só posso dizer que numa conversa muito informal, entre pessoas muito próximas e independentemente do extracto social, é bastante provável que o usem em vez de recorrerem a eufemismos. Fora desse contexto, o uso torna-se bastante mais raro e acaba por ser substituído por termos como _'rabo' _e_ 'traseiro'_, socialmente melhor aceites. Dito doutro modo, em qualquer dos casos, não se livra do estatuto de palavra _'feia'._ Além disso, é um termo menos mal visto na fala popular do que na pequeno-burguesa ou das classes médias e altas.Diria que este tipo de palavras é muito menos visível na linguagem do dia-a-dia dos que os correspondentes em inglês do EUA ou espanhol e têm entre nós uma conotação mais grosseira e ofensiva.


É que cu, nesse lado do Atlântico, refere-se ao orifício, não às partes mais carnudas daquela região. Por isso o espanto.
Cu seria então o ass estadunidense, em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Olá
> 
> É que cu, nesse lado do Atlântico, refere-se ao orifício, não às partes mais carnudas daquela região. Por isso o espanto.
> Cu seria então o ass estadunidense, em Portugal.


 
Exacto, enquanto o vosso corresponde antes a '_asshole/arsehole'._


----------



## Vanda

Gente, já que degringolamos mesmo, abri outro tópico, pois assim fica sendo de referência para futuras buscas. O difícil foi dar o título.


----------



## uchi.m

E, bem, ahem, desculpem-me a falta de vergonha na cara: como seria _arsehole _em ptpt?
Meu irmão mais novo tem a mania de chamá-lo de _toba_ (que coisa mais off-topic )


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> E, bem, ahem, desculpem-me a falta de vergonha na cara: como seria _arsehole _em ptpt?
> Meu irmão mais novo tem a mania de chamá-lo de _toba_ (que coisa mais off-topic )


 
Também _'o cu'_ (o contexto distinguirá) e frequentemente, dito por gente mais comichosa ou com a mania da exactidão, _'o olho do cu'_


----------



## Ana ElSy

Gente, estou meio preocupada.... será que tem algum médico por aqui? Outro dia tive uma sensação de _déjà vu_ ao ler um thread da marta12. Agora me deparo com este thread 'supostamente' criado por mim, mas eu juuuro que não lembro de ter criado... 

My attempt:

_- Doutor, acho que tenho Alzheimer..._




Brincadeirinha 





Vanda said:


> Gente, já que degringolamos mesmo, abri outro tópico, pois assim fica sendo de referência para futuras buscas. O difícil foi dar o título.


 
Vanda, eu não teria escolhido um título melhor


----------



## Archimec

Claro que _cu_ também se refere ao sexo anal (_levar no ... , ir ao ._..). Os sinónimos mais populares, usados no mesmo domínio são _olho_ (em vez de _olho do_ _cu_, para simplificar...) e _peida_. 
O equivalente a _asshole_, ou _arsehole_, ou _cunt_, para qualificar indivíduos que o merecem, pelo menos que eu saiba, não tem designação “anatómica” em Portugal: são respeitosamente chamados de imbecil, estúpido, cretino


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Claro que _cu_ também se refere ao sexo anal (_levar no ... , ir ao ._..). Os sinónimos mais populares, usados no mesmo domínio são _olho_ (em vez de _olho do_ _cu_, para simplificar...) e _peida_.
> O equivalente a _asshole_, ou _arsehole_, ou _cunt_, para qualificar indivíduos que o merecem, pelo menos que eu saiba, não tem designação “anatómica” em Portugal: são respeitosamente chamados de imbecil, estúpido, cretino


 
Bem... há os _'cara-de-cu'._
E quanto ao _'olho',_ é verdade e até há quem o qualifique de '_cego_'. É o único 'olho' que não vê


----------



## Archimec

Carfer,
Nas minhas reminiscências, _cara-de-cu_ designa uma pessoa  antipática, pouco atraente e destituida do sentido de humor, muito provávelmente um "asshole/cunt", mas não necessáriamete. Estarei enganado?


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Carfer,
> Nas minhas reminiscências, _cara-de-cu_ designa uma pessoa antipática, pouco atraente e destituida do sentido de humor, muito provávelmente um "asshole/cunt", mas não necessáriamete. Estarei enganado?


 
Não, não está, mas também há muito quem chame _'cara-de-cu'_ a um estúpido, até porque o termo _'estúpido_' também se usa frequentemente sem referência especifica à inteligência da pessoa e sim em relação a alguém que nos é desagradável, antipático ou que nos ofende.

P.S. De repente, ocorreu-me que há outra expressão que às vezes se usa como sinónima (em matéria de insultos a latitude do significado costuma ser grande), e que é mais próxima do sentido que indica: _'cara-de-pau'._


----------



## William Stein

This is probably off-topic, too, but has anybody ever heard a Portuguese speaker make this mistake in Spanish?

Cuantos anos tiene?
= Quantos olhos do cu tem você?


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> This is probably off-topic, too, but has anybody ever heard a Portuguese speaker make this mistake in Spanish?
> 
> Cuantos anos tiene?
> = Quantos olhos do cu tem você?


 
Ouvir, nunca ouvi, mas acho-o altamente provável.


----------



## uchi.m

William Stein said:


> This is probably off-topic, too, but has anybody ever heard a Portuguese speaker make this mistake in Spanish?
> 
> Cuantos anos tiene?
> = Quantos olhos do cu tem você?


Na época de escola, as crianças - só elas mesmas - faziam muito esse tipo de trocadilho, e riam  não em espanhol, em português mesmo.


----------



## William Stein

uchi.m said:


> Na época de escola, as crianças - só elas mesmas - faziam muito esse tipo de trocadilho, e riam  não em espanhol, em português mesmo.


 
The answer, of course, is: "Just one, the last time I checked!"


----------



## uchi.m

William Stein said:


> The answer, of course, is: "Just one, the last time I checked!"


ROFL


----------



## William Stein

uchi.m said:


> ROFL


 
That reminds me, to get back to the original question, "smart-ass" (like "wise guy") or "half-ass" (of poor quality) are hardly considered vulgar at all, at least in US English. Other uses are considered very vulgar (meaning nobody would say them on the main commercial TV networks). The uses that are considered very vulgar by the masses (them asses!) of TV viewers include "She's got a great ass!", which just seems like a nice compliment to me.


----------

